
What Bill Gates Said - doener
https://twitter.com/ramez/status/1192886826802958337
======
nabla9
Assuming 10 percent capital gains taxed as income every year (it's not), Bill
Gates would pay something like $4 billion a year following his own plan
($6.379 billion under Elizabeth’s wealth tax).

If marginal income tax rate would be raised to 60 percent for income over $100
million per year, it would be equal to Elizabeth’s wealth tax.

